
San Bernardino DA claims Syed Farouk’s iPhone may house ‘cyber pathogen’ - Rifu
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/03/san-bernardino-da-claims-syed-farouks-iphone-may-house-cyber-pathogen/
======
rubyfan
Ha "dormant cyber pathogen"

It is to laugh

